# Not sure where to post



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey ladies

ive just had my first icsi bfn  im going back to see consultant tomorrow..hopefully will be starting soon, but feel bit lost as dont if i should b posting on here or if i can where!!!

emsy xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm so sorry you got a bfn hun    of course you can post here  i hope you get some answers tomorrow 

pam xx


----------

